

Run Linux natively inside Windows - dave1010uk
http://www.andlinux.org/

======
pedalpete
I'm hoping this is my answer to better rails development on Windows (I've been
having trouble with cucumber and a few different gems). Unfortunately, 64-bit
windows isn't supported. Hopefully running as a 32-bit app through xp mode
will work.

------
dave1010uk
After looking into is a bit more, it seems a bit out of date. Cygwin may be a
better solution: <http://www.cygwin.com/>

